# Coding



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anybody messed about with changing different coding on their mk3 ? What are the most common/best changes to make ?

Can things like folding mirrors be turned on ? No sound/warning light when the seatbelt isn't on etc ?


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

tonksy26 said:


> No sound/warning light when the seatbelt isn't on etc ?


Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Deactivate seat belt warning
Values: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I turned off my start stop
Turned off the fake engine sound
Exhaust valves permanently open
Reduced the frequency of headlight washers activating
Probably some more that I can't remember.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Huge list here.
If you have reversing sensors, turn on the graphical display.
Graphical display only enabled by Audi from factory if you pay for the front sensors.... :? :roll:


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds interesting, what's the process of making these coding changes?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Glenc said:


> Sounds interesting, what's the process of making these coding changes?


VCDS (or similar) tool required.
Very useful addition for any TT/other VAG vehicle owner.
Then connect to your PC/laptop (or smartphone via Bluetooth for some toolchains) and follow directions.

Also if you look in the forum members locations post in the off topic sections, you might find a member near you with VCDS or may help for a beer or two...


----------

